# London Expo - Any good?



## bash (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

My wife and I are looking to move to Canada in around 18 months to 2 years time, she is currently nearing the end of her Nursing training and will be qualified May 2010 ish.

We're looking at going to the Canada expo in London next week but are unsure whether it's a bit early or whether it would be a good idea to get all the info early on in the planning process?

Has anyone been, is it worth the entry fee/time going?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bash said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Canada in around 18 months to 2 years time, she is currently nearing the end of her Nursing training and will be qualified May 2010 ish.
> 
> ...


If you are intending to move abroad it is never too early to get information and start making plans.

Veronica


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bash said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Canada in around 18 months to 2 years time, she is currently nearing the end of her Nursing training and will be qualified May 2010 ish.
> 
> ...


I have read many posts about the EXPO's in the UK. It seems to me that most of the opinions are negative. There will be consultants there willing/eager to "help" you for ridiculous amounts of money. It is certainly a good idea to begin gathering information on Canada, available employment, housing, living costs etc. There's lots of it on the Internet. Just Google.


----------

